# Jeremy Kyle show with the devastation cheating causes



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

The Jeremy Kyle Show 18 February 2014 Full Episode - YouTube

Both segments are bad -the first actually shows a perfect example of the cheater's script in action.

The second is especially heartbreaking. That poor chap. I really feel for him.


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

From reading so many of these threads it's clear that people have no concept of what they do. Selfishness takes over and all they can see is their own temporary pleasure and to hell with any one else's feelings. I've seen sooo many husbands and wives with broken hearts looking at the wreck of their marriage, their hopes and dreams for the future with the man or woman of their dreams. All they're left with is misery and loneliness and a feeling of their own worthlessness in that they couldn't measure up to their partner's expectations, so another person was sought to fulfill either a sexual or emotional need. God, it's so sad and disgusting. What is wrong with people that they would do this? How can they shatter the love of someone who only wanted to spend the rest of their lives with them? For myself, some days as I read through these terrible emotional wreckingyards, I ask myself, "Why am I reading this?!" It sometimes feels as though I am suffering right along with the ones who have been betrayed and had their whole worlds reduced to sh!t. Then they're faced with the choice of reconciling or divorcing, breaking families apart. And it's the children who suffer most! As a teacher for many years I've witnessed child after child crying at school because mom or dad isn't with them anymore, *and they wonder what they've done to cause this!!!!!!!* How do you, as a third party, deal with this. I've sent more than one on trips to the counselor's office to try and help the kids make sense with what's destroyed their lives. I've been brought to the brink of tears more than once watching these helpless little ones break down in tears, knowing that there's nothing I can do to help them. Sorry for the rant. It just gets to me sometimes.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

wow I like jeremy kyle in your face style of confronting


----------



## Singledude21 (Feb 21, 2013)

That redhead is really a piece of work, she goes down lying her butt off.

The guy has his choice too easy, can just walk away from her.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

Errm. Thanks for that! I am now addicted to it.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Singledude21 said:


> That redhead is really a piece of work, she goes down lying her butt off.
> 
> The guy has his choice too easy, can just walk away from her.


I think there was more to it than that. 

She had cheated on him but I think she had managed to block it out of her mind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

ing said:


> Errm. Thanks for that! I am now addicted to it.


My wife got me hooked on it! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Those accents.. I need subtitles


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

warlock07 said:


> Those accents.. I need subtitles


haha 

I admit I don't watch it - car crash tv 

but I also admit this - I'm as British as is gets and I need subtitles! :smthumbup:


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

I posted this thread a while back

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/166322-why-do-e-think-worst.html

the video in it shows exactly the reasons why you need polygraphing and such to get the whole truth.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

wranglerman said:


> I posted this thread a while back
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/166322-why-do-e-think-worst.html
> 
> the video in it shows exactly the reasons why you need polygraphing and such to get the whole truth.


It's like Maury Povich here in the states only better.


----------



## lostmyreligion (Oct 18, 2013)

Darwin works in mysterious ways.


----------



## rustytheboyrobot (Nov 20, 2013)

Ha what a fu**ing trip. One of these days I'll post the whole story of my foolish life. Asked for it enough. I still love my son, he may not be my boy but he is my son. I mean I was there when he was born, right? I've held him when he cried. I've always held him when he cried. But it's not enough.

Crazy stuff what people will do. Keep a secret code so that nobody else will even know. Keep a secret code from OM#1, cheating on OM1 and me from OM2, cheating on OM1 and OM2 and me, and where am I when we're this deep? Yet somehow it gets deeper.

Who are these people? How can they live in this world with me?


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> I think there was more to it than that.
> 
> She had cheated on him but I think she had managed to block it out of her mind.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No. Even confronted with the evidence, she still lies. There are some people beyond redemption.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

I have now watched about 8 hours of this. Thanks Matt!

The Interesting thing is that what he does is very similar to what we advise on TAM. Prove. Expose. Set boundaries.

This one was interesting. A guy sets up a VAR and hears her moaning with his roommate... 


Most Shocking Jeremy Kyle USA Episode - YouTube


----------



## bigtone128 (May 1, 2012)

My ex was just like the woman in this show.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

ing said:


> I have now watched about 8 hours of this. Thanks Matt!
> 
> The Interesting thing is that what he does is very similar to what we advise on TAM. Prove. Expose. Set boundaries.
> 
> ...


But she passed? Really don't get his reaction:scratchhead:

We are so used to seeing liars and cheaters that it's a bit odd that she did everything to prove her innocence and he was the one so wrapped up in insecurities that killed his relationship with her, random!


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

wranglerman said:


> But she passed? Really don't get his reaction:scratchhead:
> 
> We are so used to seeing liars and cheaters that it's a bit odd that she did everything to prove her innocence and he was the one so wrapped up in insecurities that killed his relationship with her, random!


It is a bit of a warning that you have real evidence not just one red flag and a hunch. 
He genuinely believed that he had evidence from the VAR and refused to accept the lie detector test which was pretty conclusive!
He screwed his marriage..


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> The Jeremy Kyle Show 18 February 2014 Full Episode - YouTube
> 
> Both segments are bad -the first actually shows a perfect example of the cheater's script in action.
> 
> The second is especially heartbreaking. That poor chap. I really feel for him.


Thanks for the link! I am enjoying the way Jeremy handles the cheaters and look forward to watching more episodes.


----------



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

It's obvious to me from this show that the free sex for everybody is one of the biggest mistakes of modern society.

Kids having unresponsible sex should be made impossible.

Emotional pubers getting in a relation should be made impossible.

The old morals seem to have had a couple of advantages that haven been prematurely done away with...

Edit: after finishing the show:

:wtf: Please tell me they find exclusively white trash of England for this show, and that this is not like the common Briton.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

See_Listen_Love said:


> It's obvious to me from this show that the free sex for everybody is one of the biggest mistakes of modern society.
> 
> Kids having unresponsible sex should be made impossible.
> 
> ...


The same type of people are on the Maurie show and on Jerry Springer. Every society has its underclass, sadly.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Half my family comes from the UK. My impression of the country is that drink is responsible for many of the social problems. The upper classes use beer as a weapon to stupefy the inferiors.

The dart team... amazing that people suck down 4 or 5 pints and still play without throwing them into each other.


----------



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

Maybe beer has taken the place of religion then 

Explains also the wodka problems in Russia.


----------



## sammy3 (Jun 5, 2011)

thummper said:


> From reading so many of these threads it's clear that people have no concept of what they do. Selfishness takes over and all they can see is their own temporary pleasure and to hell with any one else's feelings. I've seen sooo many husbands and wives with broken hearts looking at the wreck of their marriage, their hopes and dreams for the future with the man or woman of their dreams. All they're left with is misery and loneliness and a feeling of their own worthlessness in that they couldn't measure up to their partner's expectations, so another person was sought to fulfill either a sexual or emotional need. God, it's so sad and disgusting. What is wrong with people that they would do this? How can they shatter the love of someone who only wanted to spend the rest of their lives with them? For myself, some days as I read through these terrible emotional wreckingyards, I ask myself, "Why am I reading this?!" It sometimes feels as though I am suffering right along with the ones who have been betrayed and had their whole worlds reduced to sh!t. Then they're faced with the choice of reconciling or divorcing, breaking families apart.


You have this in a perfect nut shell!! Sad part, the bs never asked for any of it.

~sammy


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

ing said:


> I have now watched about 8 hours of this. Thanks Matt!
> 
> The Interesting thing is that what he does is very similar to what we advise on TAM. Prove. Expose. Set boundaries.
> 
> ...


If she passed the test, then what is he on about? 
What could have he possibly heard?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

lovelygirl said:


> If she passed the test, then what is he on about?
> What could have he possibly heard?


Whatever it was was probably filtered through some strong weed. Cannabis paranoia is real and dangerous.


----------

